# How do you change voicing to 2nd voice like in this video, evening with staffpad (timestamped)



## rmak (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi, I am trying to learn staffpad on iPad Pro by following this video. I m having trouble figuring out how the author "switches to voice 2;" is this the same as divisi? Because if you hold down the clef of an instrument, you can also add a staff for divisi. Thanks for any help.

Any tips for learning staff pad is much appreciated. I am doing everything by browsing on YouTube.


----------



## rmak (Feb 8, 2021)

I saw it just right now that he clicked 2 on top, so I answered my own question.

But I was still curious if this is the same as opening a new staff divisi. Now I need to figure out how to switch directions of the staves. =)


----------

